# chlorodrol: any tries, PCT?



## GamecockU (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey all, im new to these forums.  Im 5'11, 185 right now, and im actually cutting to 170 for an MMA fight within the next few months.  I went to my local nutrition store and the guy sold me on a box of Chlorodrol 50, and gave me a bottle of Trib 750 to start taking 2 weeks into the cycle.  He said that is all I need for PCT, however from looking at various sites, I have noticed recommendations of much more than that.  Can anyone tell me a typical PCT for this?  I hear it is a very mild steroid and the chances of gyno are slim, however I want to have something incase I do notice it.  What can I get for that scenario, and where do I pick it up?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi have you started the cycle yet? If you have not i would suggest getting Cycle Support and take that for 2 weeks before you start the cycle and then continue to use it during your cycle.

The pct he suggested in my opinion is not wise i am running the same compound and there is no way i would take that chance it can and probally will cause some shutdown. I have Post Cycle Support for my pct along with a test booster(Anabolic Matrix) and a cortisol blocker(Lean Xtreme)and i also have a SERM(Nolva) on hand.

If you need any help or have any questions please ask if you are going to or are already running this let's do it safe take care bro


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I am trying to find a good post cycle therapy to take, and I have seen many suggestions as far as oxo6 and stuff like that.  However, I have seen so many different responses that im not sure which is really right for me.  I want to do this as safe and effectively as possible.  I havent started the cycle yet, and I could wait two weeks if needed.  Where can one find Nolva incase of gyno, it is a prescription right?  Also, what is a good line up for post cycle?  Im lost as far as when to start taking what, etc.  So much research and I think I am more lost than ever!  Also, what does the cortisol blocker do??


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

GamecockU said:


> Well, I am trying to find a good post cycle therapy to take, and I have seen many suggestions as far as oxo6 and stuff like that.  However, I have seen so many different responses that im not sure which is really right for me.  I want to do this as safe and effectively as possible.  I havent started the cycle yet, and I could wait two weeks if needed.  Where can one find Nolva incase of gyno, it is a prescription right?  Also, what is a good line up for post cycle?  Im lost as far as when to start taking what, etc.  So much research and I think I am more lost than ever!  Also, what does the cortisol blocker do??



Ok let's start here you can get Nolva here it is a prescription but not when it is a research chemical the site is one of our board sponsors

Tamox 50ml True Twenty SALE!!!

Ok i would also have Post Cycle Support as it helps with test and to reduce estrogen and i myself would also continue using Cycle Support also as the Nolva is also harsh so you want that for liver protecter.

I would also get a cortisol blocker such as retain 2 or Lean Xtreme


so i would say to get these things

2 jars cycle support to run during cycle and pct

1 bottle Post Cycle Support

1 bottle Anabolic Matrix to boost test back up during pct

1 bottle of retain2 or Lean Xtreme

I commend you doing this checking and still feel free to ask anymore questions you have or if you needn help finding the things i listed


----------



## StxNas (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you guys tested for performance enhancers?

The reply is by William Llwellyn:



> Drug Tests and Halodrol 50 and 6-OXO
> 
> Q: I recently bought the prohormone products halodrol 50 and 6-oxo. However, I play athletics at a division 1 university that randomly selects athletes all the time for steroid drug tests. I read on the label that they COULD result in a positive test. Is that true? What are the best supplements you guys would recommend I take without potentially failing a drug test and costing me my eligibility, maybe my scholarship? Is there anything I can take to raise my testosterone levels enough so I don't test positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

how old are you?

and no, for halo, you need a standard pct, trib is awful, that guy should not be allowed to sell these items.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 18, 2008)

That helps a lot, I will start checking into those lineups now. 

As for being tested, for MMA not at all.  

And I am 20, been weight training for about 7 years.  Ive heard chlorodrol is very mild, which is why I decided to consider it.  I dont plan on taking more than one cycle, I just wanted something to take me out of this plateau that I seem to be stuck on.

But I will get back to you after I find these products, thanks for the help!


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

you are still too young for steroids.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 18, 2008)

I respect that, which is exactly why I am doing this research.  

Do you have suggestions for other ways to improve performance and cut at the same time?  I take a small amount of a creatine/arginine preworkout mix before workouts right now, followed by as much protein as possible (which never ends up being more than 2g per pound of body weight).  I just need something to help me out, and the creatine definitely isnt doing it.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just read the "questions about discontinued prohormone use" thread going on, and I realize that it isnt for me.  I am really surprised that the guy at the nutrition store wasnt apprehensive about selling it to me.  So yea, like I said, other options that arent prohormone or creatine?


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

8-beta anabol or body octane pre workout.

replenish, torrent, recover 2:1:1 post workout.

test boosters: activate xtreme, t-force

cortisol product: lean xtreme.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 18, 2008)

what do you mean by 2:1:1?  And what does the test booster accomplish?  Sorry for so many questions, like I said, the biggest ive ever gotten into this is creatine.  And I see that the cortisol blocker is for the cutting part of it?  Just making sure...


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

GamecockU said:


> what do you mean by 2:1:1?  And what does the test booster accomplish?  Sorry for so many questions, like I said, the biggest ive ever gotten into this is creatine.  And I see that the cortisol blocker is for the cutting part of it?  Just making sure...



recovery 2:1:1 is the name of the product. before jumping to steroids you have a lot to mess around with.

the test booster will raise test within natural limits and will help with strenght and mass gains.

lx is great for a cut, and good for a recomp (losing fat while gaining a bit of muscle).

i would look into a proper post workout product first.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 18, 2008)

At age 20 you should not mess with them yet


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 18, 2008)

last question, will the trib 750 work for the test booster, since I already have it?  I would rather not buy another supplement, but if you think it is necessary I will bite the bullet and do it.  Thanks!


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

GamecockU said:


> last question, will the trib 750 work for the test booster, since I already have it?  I would rather not buy another supplement, but if you think it is necessary I will bite the bullet and do it.  Thanks!



it will be a great libido booster, thats about all.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey you guys, I really appreciate the advice.  I am putting in the order today for the above line up (thanks nni), and hopefully it takes me where I want to go.  I will update in a few weeks on how it works out!


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

x-factor is another consideration assuming you have no inflammation issues.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anabolic Innovations is coming out with a product that may help with that call Stoked. Drive may also help you and the x-factor that nni suggested is also a good choice


----------



## StxNas (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been thinking about running STOKED with Activate Xtreme as a natty cycle. Drive would stack nicely of either these too.

I'm assuming that nni suggest AA b/c even something like a test booster might not be the best idea for younger guys. 

Twenty-one is arbitrarily the "legal age" for these sorts of things...BUT from a physiological stand point something more like 25 or even 26 would make more sense. JMO though and I know plenty of people have ran "stuff" before 25 with no _known _harm.


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

StxNas said:


> I've been thinking about running STOKED with Activate Xtreme as a natty cycle. Drive would stack nicely of either these too.
> 
> I'm assuming that nni suggest AA b/c even something like a test booster might not be the best idea for younger guys.
> 
> Twenty-one is arbitrarily the "legal age" for these sorts of things...BUT from a physiological stand point something more like 25 or even 26 would make more sense. JMO though and I know plenty of people have ran "stuff" before 25 with no _known _harm.



stocked and actX would be a cool stack. ill have to look into that.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

nni said:


> stocked and actX would be a cool stack. ill have to look into that.



Looks sick to me


----------



## StxNas (Mar 19, 2008)

I really wanted to get some Activate Xtreme b/c of the I3C, but I ended up with some Mass FX. That should still be a solid though stack though. I'm currently in the works of obtaining some Drive too...my stash is going to be ridiculous, lol!


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 24, 2008)

Im having a problem finding places online that still stock lean xtreme.  I put in the order for everything else already.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to get it from at a descent price?


----------



## nni (Mar 24, 2008)

GamecockU said:


> Im having a problem finding places online that still stock lean xtreme.  I put in the order for everything else already.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to get it from at a descent price?



we are in stock everywhere. try bodybuilding.com


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 24, 2008)

Can try here also

Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme 90 Caps (new)


----------



## nni (Mar 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Can try here also
> 
> Designer Supplements Lean Xtreme 90 Caps (new)



just an FYI, while the image and title says its the new version, the ingredients do not match the new version. im sure its just a mix up.


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay, I ordered the 8-beta anabol, activate xtreme, torrent, and lean xtreme.  Any special advice on timing?  Torrent is post workout, 8-beta is during the workout, and I assume activate is throughout the day while lean is upon waking up and 4 hours later.  It seems like the 8-beta would work better if ingested JUST BEFORE the workout because it would be in the system during, but that is just a thought...


----------



## biggfly (Mar 25, 2008)

Gamecock I am pleased to see you actually take advice form these guys who know. So many 20 yr olds on here say thanks for the tip, but no thanks and go on ahead and run cycles of supps they have no business dabbling in. Good for you, and good luck. Nice to see


----------



## GamecockU (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I figure what is the point if asking if ones mind is already made up?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great job and good luck bro


----------

